# Hammer coral issue: detached heads



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

i just found 3 heads at the bottom of my tank that seemed to have detached themselves from the main branches. They appear to be okay and have opened up while sitting inside the fish net. My question is, what now?


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

they look pretty healthy, try to stick them in some LR or on the sand and observe them


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Here are some shots of the main coral for perspective. I can't even find where they came off. I'm going to have to wait until the morning after it is retracted to find where they came from I'm wondering if I can just glue them back on to the skeleton.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

SourGummy said:


> they look pretty healthy, try to stick them in some LR or on the sand and observe them


I just found my fourth (must have been hidden). 3 of the 4 looked great on the bottom tentical extended. I suppose I could try and glue them to some rock. Problem is they usually have a branching tube so I'm not sure how they will live with glue stuck to them.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I found the problem, Nitrate levels spiked at 80ppm. I guess I neglected my tank too much over the Christmas holidays. I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with the polyps as they look pretty good on there own. If there are no other suggestions I'll just try and glue them down again.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

so its bad if they detach? don't they propagate that way?


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Not to worry, my frogspawn did that as well. when they detach, they have an adhessive pad on the bottom and will stick to a rock or sand bed. I would advise you buy a chunk of live rock and break it into small peices and place the heads on them. once they adhere, then you can place them wherever you want. If they don't adhere, wait a month or some for them to grow enough to glue the base to a rock. Best of luck!!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

And then sell one of the frags to me once it grows big enough 



andco said:


> Not to worry, my frogspawn did that as well. when they detach, they have an adhessive pad on the bottom and will stick to a rock or sand bed. I would advise you buy a chunk of live rock and break it into small peices and place the heads on them. once they adhere, then you can place them wherever you want. If they don't adhere, wait a month or some for them to grow enough to glue the base to a rock. Best of luck!!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

PACMAN said:


> so its bad if they detach? don't they propagate that way?


Yep but I'm not sure how to deal with it but I'll muddle my way through.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> And then sell one of the frags to me once it grows big enough


Sure if they ever pan out I'll post a sale item. Just remind me that I offered you first refusal.


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

I had this once too then some heads had brown jelly disease... might be a separate issue... I think it is dead..


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

The heads are looking fantastic. I have them hanging inside a baby fish basket. They are all fully open and vibrant. I'm still sourcing out how I'm going to get them to stick to a live rock or something else.


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

If you wait long enough for them to grow enough to have a small "skeleton" underneath, then you can easily glue them to a peice of rock. 

Or if you want to reduce your stress, I will gladly buy some off you


----------

